# Can I buy your activated SIM card?



## steviegeee (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm Irish, in Melbourne, and I need an activated SIM for my phone. For privacy reasons, I don't want to use my passport here to buy and activate one. Anyone heading back home want to sell me there activated SIM?

Willing to pay AU$100 cash in hand 

Cheers

Stevie


----------

